# Freshwater Bust!!



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Well,we got out early Friday evening to Oak Pond and were hit hard and I mean really hit hard by....Sunny's. My four-year-old grandson's talkin trash about out fishing pop-pop. He also caught the largest fish..a whopping 4-inch bait stealer. Saturday we hit Mays Landing where a guy had a nice 10 inch crappie but that was it. Then over to Lenape Lake where the shut-out continued.
We had a BALL!!....and that's what fishing's all about.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings woodie!

I don't do much freshwater in NJ (usually just the free fishing days), but my "hot spot" is a little creek that comes out of Collins Lake and parallells Rt 322. Best access is at the Eighth Street Bridge (there's a WAWA at the light) or further down at the Pinecrest (?) Lodge Motel (right before RT 50.) Largemouth, pickerel, yellow perch, crappie, big sunfish all hit live shiners or night crawlers. Sinnerbaits can be good, too. If you fish at the Pinecrest be nice enough to take your grandson to breakfast or lunch in their restaurant. Good food, and a nice way to say thanks (plus they have an outside bathroom.... ) 

The bulkhead at the park on RT 40 in Mays Landing (Egg Harbor River) can also give up some nice fish, and even has a nice run of spawning stripers (the NJ state record was caught there.) Both spots require a freshwater license. The big stripers should be there right now. There is a bait shop at the marina where Rt 40 branches off of Rt 50.


----------

